# Is this car worth buying?



## The Cynic (Apr 19, 2013)

A guy is selling a 71 Le Mans. 400 v8, 400 trans, 3,000 stall. rebuilt 10 bolt posi, etc. Ill attach a few pics







Needs some paint on the driver's side and a new radiator.

He's asking $5000. Any thoughts or advice? Im new to these vehicles so came to seek out some expert opinions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I see a car that looks like it needs a total cosmetic restoration with a nice looking engine. And it may need a bunc of mechanical work. To me, not a 5k car. I'd rather have one that had not been messed with as a starting point. With a modded car, you are relying that the previous owner did everything right, which is not too common. You'd be safe at $3500.


----------



## The Cynic (Apr 19, 2013)

I was thinking of offering 4k since, like you said, I'd he having to do some cosmetic work.

The backseats are in good shape fwiw. He's got door panels also he hasnt installed yet.

Any mechanical issues that are typical that I should be on the lookout for? I'd be bringing a friend or two that is more knowledgeable than I am, but I thought I'd ask around on this forum as well since its more focused on the particular vehicle itself.

Once again, thanks.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

check floor and trunk pans for rot from above and below, watch for rust around rear window and in door jambs at the sill plate. Also the usual spots at lower fenders, doors and quarters for excessive filler (magnet with soft thin cloth over it). Make sure it starts, runs and drives as it should. Start at 3K that leaves you a little room to move up with a counter offer.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree, and money talks, it's one thing to offer 3k, but when you whip out the $100 bills, that could make the difference. People _see_ the money and it could change their minds. If your going to offer 3k, I would have that ready in one pocket.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd pay 4k for it assuming it looks pretty solid in person... nice looking car.


----------



## The Cynic (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys, you've all been very helpful


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree that it looks solid. The baked weatherstripping tells me that little attention to detail has been paid, though. Easy to fix. If rust free and solid, hard to go wrong for 4k or less. You can make it nice as you drive it and enjoy it (weatherstrip, new interior, etc.) Crawl in the trunk and look real hard at the underside of the package tray where the rear window area is. Remove the spare and peek underneath. Pulll the edges of the carpet and check the floorpans. Take a STRONG flashlight and a magnet.


----------



## The Cynic (Apr 19, 2013)

Few more photos for reference







This last photo is his other car. I of course havent seen it but it looks good, and sort of makes me think he may know what he's doing as far as putting the green one together... but of course that's not a given!



Also, this is in TX. Sure that matters to some degree as it may not have seen northern salt-riddled roads


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep 3K in the right, 1K in the left and S&W on the belt... good luck


----------



## The Cynic (Apr 19, 2013)

Instg8ter said:


> yep 3K in the right, 1K in the left and S&W on the belt... good luck


Admittedly... im either ignorant... drunk.. or stupid... or possibly all three! Cuz I dont get that joke, heh


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Instg8ter said:


> yep 3K in the right, 1K in the left and S&W on the belt... good luck


:agree, maybe an LCP in the back pocket though, you don't want to intimidate the seller.  :shutme

Nice looking car OP, definetly needs a black interior though. Good luck!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

The Cynic said:


> Admittedly... im either ignorant... drunk.. or stupid... or possibly all three! Cuz I dont get that joke, heh


Good Luck with this looks like a good solid start. Where you out of cause if it was Texas you would know the S&W was a 38!! Me it would be 1911 Kimber compact!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

S&W's a .357 mag short nose revolver, my bank goes nowhere without security. and it fits nicely in the pocket too with just the Hogue grip visible.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

ALKYGTO said:


> :agree, maybe an LCP in the back pocket though, you don't want to intimidate the seller.  :shutme
> 
> Nice looking car OP, definetly needs a black interior though. Good luck!


Knowing where you work was thinking bigger than a 380 for you, do I have it wrong?? Some times intimidation is good. Les


----------



## The Cynic (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh I get what you're saying now... hahah, yeah I know what you mean. Id definitely have friends with me to go look at it though, so, yeah.

And yeah this thing would be blacked out... inside and out.


----------



## The Cynic (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks like I waited a day too late. Guy sold it for $4k. Thanks for the help though guys, Ill be back if I find another one, hahahah


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

trick to finding a deal is to be ready to go when you see one, recently missed a package deal on a 72 lemans vert original with one re-paint and a 69 Tempest GTO clone project with all the parts, along with three blocks and several desirable heads, RA manifolds and a bunch of other goodies. Wife got it in divorce and wanted 10K for the lot we were supposed to go look and another guy at buddies work beat him to it, he ended up getting it all for 8. Which is where i would have been comfortable.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

FNG69 said:


> Knowing where you work was thinking bigger than a 380 for you, do I have it wrong?? Some times intimidation is good. Les


Just got another 1911 in 45 ACP and a Tolkerev TT33 (mint!) in 7.62x.25 but the 380 is just so concealable. Trying to trade my way up to a Kimber 1911 and the TT33 is the sister to my CZ52 .


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

ALKYGTO said:


> Just got another 1911 in 45 ACP and a Tolkerev TT33 (mint!) in 7.62x.25 but the 380 is just so concealable. Trying to trade my way up to a Kimber 1911 and the TT33 is the sister to my CZ52 .


Was a Tolkerev on your list or did you just fall into it. It does have a little 1911 look to it. I have never fired one. How do you like firing it?? Les


----------

